# Old Jiffy auger



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

Dad gave me his old jiffy. I mean old dad has had it 10-15 years he got it from a friend. I'm guess 1970 maybe 80. The darn thing runs like brand new. Can't find any numbers. My question is can you still get blades. And where to find them. Did a search online but could only find newer blades. Looks to me like the Bottom of the Auger comes off to replace the blades.Hard to explain. I might just have to get a whole new auger if the newer ones will fit.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

do the blades look removable? if that's the case it may not be as old as you think. the early models didn't have removable blades and you would end up sharpening the auger bit itself.


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

This one has a slot About 5" long up the center of the shaft that the bottom of the auger bolts onto. Kinda hard to explain. Its old might even be 60s. Has the handle on top and one on the side. Starts first second pull every time when cold. First pull everytime after that. If you have to pull it a third time better make sure its on or check the gas.:lol:


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

my dad has real old jiffy- best auger ever, still is. he uses it all the time and i've never seen an auger drill a hole faster. i should try to get a pic of it.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Jiffy from the 70's and can still buy new chipper blades for it.


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

outdoor junkie said:


> I have a Jiffy from the 70's and can still buy new chipper blades for it.


Where did you find them. Is it like I'm talking about where there are two bolts threw the center shaft.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Take a pic of it and email it to Jiffy.

We had the same issue last year and got a set. The model we had was considered a 31. On their website, there's schematics of their older models.

I think we bought our blades from RedRock Store in Ely, MN (online).


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/pages/operatingmanuals.aspx

http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/catalog/service-parts,37.htm

http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/catalog/replacement-blades,20.htm

The blades we bought were the Ripper Blades.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

sounds like you have the same auger as me. got it from grandpa a long time ago. i believe it was an "A" model. . . before the model 30 came out. mine had the "wrist breaker" handle on the side and another handle on the top of the recoil, there was also a throttle control here. i bought the handle upgrade kit from feldmann engineering to get rid of the side handle. you get a traditional set of "butterfly handles" and a new thumb operated throttle control. . . .about 30$ for the upgrade. the new kit only works with the augers with plastic tanks. . . metal tanks will not work. 
for the blades, it sounds like the head or "flights" are set up just like mine. you can take the entire cutting head off, but have to cut a weld where the flights meet the cutting head. i never have had to replace the blade (it's part of the cutting head along with the guide point), but one of these years i'll be due. the best option is to buy a complete new set of flights that include the removable blades. . . . about 200$. here is a great chance to upgrade your auger from an 8" to a 10" set of flights. if it's a 2hp. .. which it doesn't sound like, the auger will struggle to cut a 10" hole. 
if you ever have carb problems remember that there are two fuel jets: low and high (small screw is the low rpm jet and large screw is the high rpm jet). low jet setting 1 1/4 turn out, high jet setting 3/4 to 5/8 turn out. This is a good starting point and you might have to tinker with it on the ice when the auger is under load. my settings are about 1 3/4 turns out on the low and 1/2 turn on the high. take care of that auger and it will last a long time. . . mine is over 30 yrs old best i can figure. 
BFT


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info BFTrout. I think that is what I might do just up grade it to a 10" auger. Maybe change the handles. It might not look like much but it was dads so what ever it takes.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Have the same on a model 30 I believe. Had the single handle for years, but last year it hung up, busted two bones in hand . Ordered the butterfly kit . The auger is one piece. Had it sharpened while it was down, works great . FYI, just bought a Nils , hand auger,effortless. 13 in of ice.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

I also have a very OLD Jiffy auger. Don't use it any more because after I drill one or two holes and shut it off, it won't start again for hours.Tried to have it repaired more times than I care to remember. The thing is though, it has only 1 blade. Nut and bolt hold it in place. Would give you the blade if it's the same as yours. Shoot me a PM if interested. Wish I could send a pic, but do not have equipment to do so.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I have the same auger, mine has the handle on the top with a throttle control and a long bar handle coming out of the side. I got mine from my wifes grandma after her husband died. I had to get a new auger for it after my father in law sent the old one to the bottom of the lake when the pin fell out. I called Jiffy about finding a new auger and I ended up getting a blade that was used by the prostaff. It looks like new and has a new set of teeth on it. If i remember correctly it was around about $100 bucks shipped to my door. You might try giving them a call.


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

Ended up finding a 8" auger brand new in the box for $50.00. Thought that was to good of a deal to pass up. Good friends uncle had it said he only used it a couple times. Said he forgot he had it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My old man has a Jiffy that's at least 30 years old. Wrist breaker handle. Thing still runs like a champion, as I was chewing through 14 inches of ice with it last week. Just don't let that handle go when you're drilling!!!

I wish they still made augers like that. All I hear about the new augers is how much they suck.


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> My old man has a Jiffy that's at least 30 years old. Wrist breaker handle. Thing still runs like a champion, as I was chewing through 14 inches of ice with it last week. Just don't let that handle go when you're drilling!!!
> 
> I wish they still made augers like that. All I hear about the new augers is how much they suck.


 I know what your saying about the new augers I've watched guys pull 4,5,6 times before they get them started when cold. Laugh when they look at my dads First second pull fires right up and purrs like a kitten. That shuts them up and they payed 4 to5 hundred dollars for theres. Think I will get the handle kit and get rid of the suicide handle Damn thing near killed me a few times.


----------



## pzoch (Jan 21, 2009)

You really can't beat the old Jiffy one armed bandits and the power and reliability of the old Tecumsa engines.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

dug said:


> ...Damn thing near killed me a few times.


*Let the auger do the work*
I see so many idiots grab their auger and put ALL their weight on it and then bitch why it can't cut a hole or runs like crap or hangs up and sends the user for a ride.
It's those reasons I don't lend my gear out and good reasons for you not to.


----------



## pzoch (Jan 21, 2009)

You made a very good statement there....
LET THE TOOL DO THE WORK !!!!!


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

this the one you're looking for.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

UNCLE AL said:


> this the one you're looking for.


 
I'll buy it!!!!!!!


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep that be the animal. Took a buddies (not a jiffy) newer auger out today I wasn't sure it was gonna start. He looks at me and said next time we will bring your auger.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

That's the one I was talking about too. 

My buddy has one and modded his engine as a novelty.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Banditto said:


> That's the one I was talking about too.
> 
> My buddy has one and modded his engine as a novelty.


 
Modded the engine? What's he trying to drill through, granite?


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

It would drill holes like those hot saws cut through logs in a lumberjack contest. 12in in 1.5seconds. look out.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Jiffy has the updated ,butterfly handles for about thirty bucks. Easy assembly.Good update for the old nutcracker.


----------

